# Canon 550d, YongNuo 565EX - off camera flash?



## DanPower (May 29, 2012)

Hi guys, I have a 550d and just bought a Yongnuo 565EX.  I would like to be able to run it remotely, either up to 10 or 20 metres away but more likely within a metre or two and most likely on my 300mm (homemade) stroboframe.

I am looking for a *very cheap solution* for this, a cable obviously is one of the cheapest but that won't let me work at long distances.  Wireless triggers, particularly on ebay, are confusing as s*** so I have a very simple question... will I be able to use the following item to remotely trigger the YongNuo from my 550D?

4 Channel Flash Radio Remote Trigger PT-04 TM PT-04TM | eBay 

I have seen reference to the PT-04 so I'm hoping this is the unit I'm after.  I want NOTHING flash (haha) I just want to be able to use my 565 off the camera at ranges of up to 10 or 20 metres (not critical, but a decent range would be nice).  However will using this mean I have to put the flash into full manual mode or will the TTL function still work?  As I'm brand new to flash photography and am shooting an event in 2 weeks I would like to operate in as much of an auto mode as possible so I can concentrate on the camera.  If I can get the camera dialled in perfect then I'll think about playing with flash settings but ideally I'd like to forget about the flash as much as possible for this one..

Thanks


----------



## DanPower (May 29, 2012)

I did some more searching and found the Cactus V5 unit.... this just sounds like way too much effort!  All I want is a unit that will tell my flash to fire when I press the shutter.. is it worth going the cactus route or not?

The ETTL function is important though, are there any wireless solutions that will let me keep that function or once I go off-camera am I stuck with manual power?

Sorry to be noob at this but I'm trying to get my head around this quickly and this is one of those times where the internets are not helping


----------



## Shutter Nutter (May 29, 2012)

Both the trigger sets you have seen will fire the flash with the Cactus V5 being far the better of the two IMHO. However, neither of these will allow you to shoot using ETTL, the flashes would have to be set manually.

There are various triggers on the market which do allow you to shoot fully ETTL (Pocket Wizard, Radio Popper, Pixel King etc) but they are MUCH more expensive and you haven't indicated any sort of budget.


----------



## Buckster (May 29, 2012)

ETTL radio triggers are going to cost you $80 or $90 for even the cheapest ones.  Pixel King makes some, as do Yongnuo.

Basic manual radio triggers are much cheaper, but you say that ETTL is important to you, so...

Indoors, or in close proximity or when you don't have direct sunlight messing with the signal via light transmission that Canon's ETTL system uses, you should be able to use your camera's popup flash to control your remote light(s) with ETTL.  Read your camera manual to see how to do that.  I've tested the YN-565 as an ETTL slave, and it works fine.


----------



## DanPower (May 29, 2012)

That gives me some good info to start, thanks guys... I would *like* to retain the ETTL function but if that is not possible then I wont (might learn more anyway without it  )

Cheers


----------

